# Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen



## Dxlfxn (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand schon Ersatzteile für Daiwa Rollen ordern müssen? Erfahrungen?
Ich suche eine gute Adresse, die gern und zügig liefert..


----------



## heinzrch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

da würde ich mich unter Angabe der ET-Nummer aus der Explosionszeichnung direkt an Daiwa wenden....
Und dann schreib uns bitte, wie es dir ergangen ist !


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

Danke - mit ein bischen Überlegung hätt ich sicher auch drauf kommen können. Habe meine Bestellung gerade gemailt. Mal sehen, was passiert... Werde gern berichten.


----------



## mr.pepse (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*



> Sollten Schäden an Ihrer Daiwa Angelausrüstung auftreten, wenden Sie sich bitte an einen Daiwa Fachhändler Ihrer Wahl. Die Annahme von Reparaturen wird auschließlich über die Fachhändler durchgeführt.


http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/0/5,1,0,161__page.htm
Vielleicht sieht es bei der Reserveteilversorgung ja anders aus?


----------



## Waldemar (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

hallo,
ich hab schon des öfteren ersatzteile bei daiwa-cormoran geordert.
völlig unkompliziert u. schnell.
ohne vorkasse u. gegenwert in briefmarken geschickt.
aus diesem grund hab ich fast nur noch daiwa-rollen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

Ich habe 10 Daiwa Multis an Bord, und für die benötige ich einige gleiche Kleinteile und eine Kurbel. Ich habe das mal geordert. Rutenreparatur ist wohl eine andere Geschichte. Ich schau
mal, was da passiert...


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

Soeben ging ne Mail von Daiwa ein. Ich bekomme den Hinweis, mich an den Handel zu wenden. Man arbeite nur mit Dealern zusammen.
Naja, mal sehen...


----------



## Herbynor (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob daß das Ende war oder doch Teile geliefert wurden.
MfG Herby


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Ersatzteile Daiwa Rollen*

Wird wohl schwer bei einem 5 Jahre alten Thread, wo der TE auch noch keinen Account mehr hat...


----------

